# BGA w/o gold corner....What is it?



## mrrdan (Jun 9, 2016)

Can someone help me out? I have a bunch of these and after searching. I can't find any info about them.


----------



## resabed01 (Jun 9, 2016)

A slightly different construction technique. They are still BGA chips and should contain gold bond wires.
Incinerate one and look for gold bond wires in the ash. If positive, process the same as usual.


----------



## mrrdan (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you Resabed01 

Would you happen to know what the little black squares are between the MLCC's


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 9, 2016)

The R is for resistor.


----------



## mrrdan (Jun 9, 2016)

I kinda figured that. Thank you for the confirmation. Think there are any PM's in those?


----------



## Refining Rick (Jun 9, 2016)

The research I have done says no, not really. Carbon and some metal oxides. 
I know they are good at making a mess when scrapping boards. They like to break and fly. I still collect them and save all the small capacitors and components in hopes that someday I will find that they have some values to reclaim productively. (Tantalum, ruthenium oxide, etc. that I have read are in there.)


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 9, 2016)

There should be silver in them.


----------



## rucito (Jun 10, 2016)

And palladium.


----------



## mrrdan (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks for the great info everybody. Also great Drawing Rucito!


----------



## rucito (Jun 10, 2016)

this is not my drawing.
I found it here- http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=20895&p=215628&hilit=SMDC#p215628


----------

